# Help Snake11



## ozzy1963 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have lost six eggs to snakes over the past week, I don't know what to do to keep them out. My loft has no holes in it and I can't find out how they are getting in. If you have any ideas please let me know...Thanks!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Have you caught them in the act and actually been able to watch where they are coming in at?

Any opening larger then 1/4 inch and they can get in, check around your roof area also, because they can slither thru openings in and around ventilation and roof.


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

I was told that garlic kills venom and that snakes are scared of garlic. now maybe if you crushed some garlic on the place they go in this snakes will prevent going in your loft. or maybe try garlic oil too... you better get those snake out of your property before they bite you.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

If a snake can get its head through a hole---it can get its body through it.
Its a product called Snake-Away thats Good--Google it.
Use Dummy eggs-If they swallow it they can't get back through the hole"maybe"-If the egg is gone--the snake is still in the loft--works at my loft.. After you get/find the snake-get the dummy egg back-use it again.
They will be getting your squabs next.


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

I caught a few snakes in my loft due to the heat in the summer and they come inside to hide from the sun and feed on my eggs and squabs. Hell, they took a beating from me. Sorry if I offend anyone, but I was so mad when I saw what it did. I was amazed by the snake climbing the 2x4's and getting to the highest point in my loft. Becareful and do what you have to do.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

1/4 inch hardware cloth wrapped on any opening over any bigger wire, they are getting in somehow...so cover everything. if they get bold and hungry enough they will try to swallow an adult too, killing themselves and suffocating the bird in the process... I have seen it in my own loft... I wrapped all wire openings around the top with 1/4 inch hardwire... they never get in now.. have to close all doors at night too.


----------

